# Lord Grimley's Manor New Monstrous Masks and more ... 2013



## Lordgrimley.com

More masks now in stock!!!!




Lordgrimley.com said:


> *Hello Fellow Minions and Morlocks,*
> 
> Lord Grimley's Manor would like to announce our offerings bubbling up from the underworld for 2013. Mr. Tom Devlin from the first season of SyFy's Face Off has been hard at work creating new half-masks and full over the head masks for the new season, and they have now arrived by crate and coffin to our shipping docks. These latex mask creations are created here in the US by Tom's team and are useful for the home haunter or Halloween enthusiast that wants the prosthetic look but wants to avoid some of the hassle. Thin and versitile we think they look great ....
> 
> You can find these new masks in our E-Bay Store and online at Lord Grimley's Manor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawling across the toxic nuclear fallout, of the wastes beyond our darkest hour ..... foam latex masks of the best quality. These masks are foam latex so they breathe well and don't need to be stuffed, filled, or otherwise altered to keep their shape. Created by Ghouls and Goblins with over 20 years of experience in the industry, these masks are the culmination of several years of trial and error. Haunt tested, they have a nice black elastic sock that fits around the wearer's neck.
> 
> You can find these new masks in our E-Bay Store and online at Lord Grimley's Manor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minions, by the way, are the scores of monsters, people, gremlins, muppets, and imaginary creepy-crawlies that infest / work in the Manor. They come in every shape and size and range from harmless cute fuzzy things to bloodthirsty werewolves and conjured demons. It makes for a very interesting Annual Company Picnic.
> 
> We're always shambling around the manor grounds ... and scampering away from the zombies when they've escaped the basement. So, don't hesitate to contact us with any requests, complaints, threats, or offers of the dearly departed .. the manor and it's minions will entertain them all equally. [email protected]
> 
> For all of the latest news updates and images *LIKE* us on Facebook and keep a close eye on the minions whereabouts.
> 
> *You can also find us in these horrible locations:*
> Lord Grimley's Manor
> YouTube
> E-Bay


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Now in stock over 75% of our 2013 collection...








http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-In...615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd1822347


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Clowns








http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Wi...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af12c327a


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

An Autopsy chest that opens


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Medusa in all her glory...








http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2572

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Me...088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af122b070


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Kurten Vampire

http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2569

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261279747232


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Always looking for the best Zombies

http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2576

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Ro...093?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd1823c95


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Don't take our word for how great these masks look. New videos of the actual production masks are now making their way to youtube to see for yourself. Enjoy.....

http://www.youtube.com/user/LordGrimleysManor


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

The Mind Flayer just in
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Mi...182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd2b20676


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

This is a mask with jaw movement. Check out the video to see it in action....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRjxPX24N88

http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2510&cat=213


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

We call him Mr. Grimm and don't forget the Mr part. It ticks him off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Mr...135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd423841f


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

From the TV movie Dark Night of the Scarecrow. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Of...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af3be6c4d


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Officially Licensed Orphan Killer Mask

Not sure what the orphans ever did to him but we didn't name this bad guy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Of...634?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd42391ca


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Steam-punk anyone?

This one is called the Conductor.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Of...967?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd423875f


----------



## Dark lord

Love them, you always carry the cream of the bloody crop !! & you've always been great to deal with be it on EBay or directly thru your shop


----------



## malcolm uk

and decent shipping costs especially to us folks in the Uk 
got my fragile face and scarecrow kit through you guys 

thank you


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Glad to hear our friends across the pond like our wares. More pics to come.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Chingo the Clown

http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2584

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Ch...679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd189823f


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Banshee

http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2579

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Ba...889?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd1897b41


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

The Battle Orc

http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2560


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Ba...280?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af1228e08


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Venus Flytrap

http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2564&cat=222


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Ve...486?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af12296a6


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Sam Heinous

http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2575

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Sa...499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd182365b


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Arachnoid

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Ar...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af3ebc082


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Bone Skull

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Ni...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd42370bb


----------

